# Choosing a hathway plan, your views on it.



## flyingcow (Apr 2, 2013)

I am tired of my BSNL 900rs plan, promised to give 4mbps "superspeed" , but only gives 1.7 mbps. After 8 gb gives 256kbps. I told them to put me on a 4mbps capable port, but they wouldnt. So I have decided to choose hathway plan - Zip 5 max, 5mbps upto 25 gb and post 256 kbps, price- 1200. I wanted to know about their service ans customer care, is it better than BSNL?? or I am degrading from bsnl? If you have any previous experiences with hathway please share them


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you a heavy downloader ??? Cause honestly FUP is a PITA for them. Whereas Latency and Online Gaming experience is opposite to that.
And where do you live ??[ City  , to be precise.]

[And don't punch me in the face for it.]


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

^^ you say Hathway Latency is excellent?


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 2, 2013)

I live in Aurangabad Maharashtra.


Yes I am a heavy-medium downloader, i.e. Youtube, torrents (movies/games) , and Gaming these are the top priority.




Rishi. said:


> Cause honestly FUP is a PITA for them. Whereas Latency and Online Gaming experience is opposite to that.



I dont get what you mean? what is PITA? you are saying pings are bad or good?

Thank you.


----------



## manojkrishnaks (Apr 2, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> I live in Aurangabad Maharashtra.
> 
> 
> Yes I am a heavy-medium downloader, i.e. Youtube, torrents (movies/games) , and Gaming these are the top priority.
> ...



PITA: Pain in the A$$
He meant that if u are heavy downloader then u will cross FUP in no time and u have to survive entire month with 256kbps speed


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 2, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> I live in Aurangabad Maharashtra.
> 
> 
> Yes I am a heavy-medium downloader, i.e. Youtube, torrents (movies/games) , and Gaming these are the top priority.
> ...



Well , if you are a heavy downloader then your FUP limit will expire within the first week of month or so. Then when the speed will come down to 256Kbps , how do you think you will get good gaming experience online ??

I am just asking this because I don't get how 25GB FUP+256Kbps suits a Heavy download + Superior gaming experience.



manojkrishnaks said:


> PITA: Pain in the A$$
> He meant that if u are heavy downloader then u will cross FUP in no time and u have to survive entire month with 256kbps speed



This.



RCuber said:


> ^^ you say Hathway Latency is excellent?



Nayyyy..!!! Neither I am saying that their latency is bad.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 2, 2013)

I ususally download 15 gig.

Wont the rest 10gb be sufficinet for gaming and 360p youtube?

Or shoul I get 2mbps unlimited?


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 2, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> I ususally download 15 gig.
> 
> Wont the rest 10gb be sufficinet for gaming and 360p youtube?
> 
> Or shoul I get 2mbps unlimited?


Well that depends how much you-tubing are you going to do .  , though 10 GB should be sufficient for gaming , unless you stay hooked to the PC every now and then.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 2, 2013)

will the 10gb for gaming AND youtube be stuff??(youtube only 360p)
Cant really say about youtube vids, but around 1hr of videos


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Apr 2, 2013)

Hathway is the worst
I have used that shitty broadband...128 kbps unlimited around 5 year back
My experience 
Speed sucks
Customer care sucks
Never get even the speed they promise.
Now using mtnl broadband and its awesome a little bit of problems though but speed is awesome


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 3, 2013)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> Hathway is the worst
> I have used that shitty broadband...128 kbps unlimited around 5 year back
> My experience
> Speed sucks
> ...




That is bound to happen with 128 kbps! -.-

@flyingcow. Bro, call the number I PMed you. And, there is a purely UNLIMITED plan by Hathway (No FUP). 1 mbps for 2500 per month and 2 mbps for 4500 per month.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 3, 2013)

> there is a purely UNLIMITED plan by Hathway (No FUP). 1 mbps for 2500 per month and 2 mbps for 4500 per month.



Dude Hathway is S.HIT have used this f****** isp and guess wht this thing runs like a snail was having 512kbps never ever got more than 256kbps and out of 24hrs this internet con. has never been up more than 15hrs a day and about CC bsnl's CC is far better than hathway now about plans i m getting 8mbps till 160gb @ 2300/month far better than its 1MBPS UL. Its an PITA


----------



## d3p (Apr 3, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> I am tired of my BSNL 900rs plan, promised to give 4mbps "superspeed" , but only gives 1.7 mbps. After 8 gb gives 256kbps. I told them to put me on a 4mbps capable port, but they wouldnt. So I have decided to choose hathway plan - Zip 5 max, 5mbps upto 25 gb and post 256 kbps, price- 1200. I wanted to know about their service ans customer care, is it better than BSNL?? or I am degrading from bsnl? If you have any previous experiences with hathway please share them



Dude, stay away from Hathway, if you are planning to play games online other than steam. Ping rates are enough to kick you out from every other server.


----------

